# VW Scirocco GTII conversion thread



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi, i'm new here. Me and my brother decided to start a conversion. Slowly but truly The donor car we have in mind is 86 VW Scirocco GTII.








It is FWD with 780kg weight. We are looking for info on the motors and other parts we can use to meet our needs. The distance we want to travel is around 100, maybe 150km. To have that extra power for some burnouts.
We gonna use gearbox thats in the car to couple with the motor. I was looking at warp 9, would that be overkill for lightweight car? What about AC50 kit? Now again, controller wise, i was thinking about soliton junior with water cooling. I am thinking of using Liyen supercapacitor batteries as they are roughly 400g lighter for 100AH cell than TS and can output i think 5C constant current. For BMS, local product, EMUS BMS system. I would appreciate help as money is problem in this corner of the world and i would not like to buy twice. Thanks for taking time and reading this.


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey,

I think the Soliton jr is a good controller for this car. 
Maybe you could consider the Kostov 9" 220V as motor. I'm not sure, but i think i read somewhere, that it can produce 130kW... and it's 20 kg lighter and 150$ cheaper than the Warp..

I'm might use this setup in a scirocco, too. But not sure yet, if I take a scirocco or a miata.


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Kostov 9" 220V will be good for wide power band and high voltage. Warp-series for burnouts with 1000A controller at least. I've read that Kostovs won't handle high amps as well as Warp-motors. Stock transmission and clutch will appreciate lower torque over higher rpm range though.

Go high voltage if possible.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum. 

Nice car! Is that the picture of the one you're planning to convert? I would, if possible, not skimp on motor and controller. Unless you have a set range that you must meet, skimp on battery capacity instead. Go for the highest power motor/controller package you can afford. If you're on a tight budget - and who isn't these days - go for lower Ah cells or lower pack voltage.

Glad to see a Scirocco being converted. There's another member here converting a Corrado, another iconic VW car.

JR


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks.
Yes, thats the car we will be converting. I am leaning towards Kostov motor as it is manufactured in Europe. Its cheaper than netgain, + lots of savings on shipping and taxes. Now regarding voltages. If i go say with 144V system and 100ah battery pack i have 14.4kw of fuel, and if i would go for 220V system with 60AH battery pack i will get 13.2kw of fuel? I mean range would decrease little?
So basically for wheel spin i would need 1k amps at hand? Any other good controllers other than full flavor soliton? curtis?


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

If you want 14.4kwh of pack capacity with 60Ah, then put in a 240v pack. The motor should be able to take 250v or possibly a bit more at the terminals as long as it is under load. The battery will sag so you really don't want a 220v pack, you want a pack that will be 220v while sagging under load, you need to shoot high with voltage.

What kind of cells are you considering? 1000 amps out of most cells will sag them quite a bit. It won't matter as much whether or not you have 100Ah or 60Ah cells when they are the same total capacity. The prismatic cells will not put out 1000 amps and survive long, 60Ah cells are probably going to hang at 60 amps for a long time if your pack capacity isn't so great.

Your system might do great burnouts but beyond the slow speeds unless you have some of the most powerful batteries, you won't be able to do much on higher speed roadways, say 100km/h or 60mph without a decent sized pack with enough voltage to perform well.

"The distance we want to travel is around 100, maybe 150km." I don't think 14.4kwh will do it. If you add more capacity for range, your performance should follow without requiring more expensive and harder to install batteries.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi. So we got our donor car. Here are few pics, will throw in some more when i have time:

















I am thinking about 42s3p A123 modules. i know they will have some bad cells but the price, weight and C ratings are tempting.
If i would get 2 of those packs that will be enough for Kostov 9" 220V motor and will be able to draw Solitons JR rated 500A current without the need to go up amphour on the batt.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Here are some more photos of the car:


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

Can you fit an 11" Kostov in there?

No kill like overkill:

Soliton 1: 1000A cont/peak
Soliton Jr: 600A peak 500A cont.

Kostov 11 Alpha (Forced air cooled only, no fan, 88.5 peak eff.)

295A 500A
100nm 194nm
0.4585365853658537x + -35.26829268292684

312ft*lb per 1 @1000A
624ft*lb per 2 @1000A
177ft*lb per 1 @600A
354ft*lb per 2 @600A
143ft*lb per 1 @500A
286ft*lb per 2 @500A

Kostov 11 (normal)

210A 77nm
500A 215nm

0.47586206896551725x + -22.93103448275862

.42 .35
2.381 2.792 1.172727272

334ft*lb per 1 @1000A
668ft*lb per 2 @1000A
193.67ft*lb per 1 @600A
387ft*lb per 2 @600A
158.57ft*lb per 1 @500A
317.14ft*lb per 2 @500A

Kostov 9" 220V:

176A 500A
44nm 176nm

Torque=0.4074074074074074*Amps + -27.703703703703695

300ft*lb per 1 @1000A
600ft*lb per 2 @1000A
159ft*lb per 1 @600A
308ft*lb per 2 @600A
130ft*lb per 1 @500A
260ft*lb per 2 @500A

Netgain Warp 11 HV:

398ft*lb 1090A
449 1200A
173 600A

0.45918367346938777x + -102.51020408163265

1000A 357ft*lb


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Probably we could but finance is on the table and we cant strech beyond kostov 9" and soliton jr.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

agniusm said:


> Probably we could but finance is on the table and we cant strech beyond kostov 9" and soliton jr.


I thought you were going for a warp 9 ($2k)?

Are you doing forced air cooling?

How much are you spending on the water cooling for the soliton jr?


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

You can find warp 9 for the same price as kostov 9 but kostov is made i eu so no import tax and high shipping cost. i thought that kostov is a better option power/cost wise. 
regarding cooling for motor i am not sure, probably will be fabricating something from prooven techniques.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

agniusm said:


> You can find warp 9 for the same price as kostov 9 but kostov is made i eu so no import tax and high shipping cost. i thought that kostov is a better option power/cost wise


I agree anyway.

Also better voltage.


----------



## drgrieve (Apr 14, 2011)

Just a note

K9 with Soliton Jr yes, nice combo.

but with Solition 1 then the K10 or the Warp 9. Kostov made the K10 to compete with warp 9.


----------

